# pci-e mobo for amd 64..



## prankzter (Feb 20, 2005)

can anyone sugeest a good amd64 mobo with pci-e?? 

also can anyone tell me the current price of ATi XPress 200 mobo for amd??


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 20, 2005)

The most widely used and most widely appreciated one is the Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4 motherboard, don't know if its even available here or how much it costs. I'd say it costs around 13-15k, if I can approximate the dollar conversions and add an approximate tax/octroi.


----------



## quad master (Feb 20, 2005)

ASUS A8N-Sli  Rs12500 [approx]

MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum Sli [cost dont know] [fastest AMD64 Mobo]


----------



## hunttherock (Feb 20, 2005)

SLI mobos are not useful unless u have a 19" monitor, so no point going for it if no monitor

Also availability of  single 16x pcie slot mobos is practically nil. But you can get them at a waiting time of 3-4 weeks.

MSI Neo4 Plat is the best bet in such a case


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 20, 2005)

hunttherock said:
			
		

> Also availability of single 16x pcie slot mobos is practically nil. But you can get them at a waiting time of 3-4 weeks.



You mean if I order the Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe, I would have to wait almost three to four weeks to get it?  It figures though, the motherboards aren't THAT widespread anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 20, 2005)

The SLI board is available within two days from rashi. I checked it out yesterday cost 12777/- les tax in bangalore.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 20, 2005)

Yup only SLI's mobos are out right now and they are damn expensive ! The xpress 200 chipset based mobos shud be out soon which will cost lower. Right now only upgrade to PCie + s939 if u have SLI on mind.


----------



## suave_guy (Feb 20, 2005)

guys what exactly is this SLI technology??

btw ati are coming with their own  pci-e chipsets soon but i dont know whether they support amd or intel platform....any idea??

thx in advance..

ENjoy


----------



## quad master (Feb 20, 2005)

SLi = Scalable Link Interface

With the help of this we can use the power 2 x PCI-E X16 GPU's on a 
single Motherboard.

Thus increasing the gaming performance which playing games like 
Doom3 , HalfLife2 , Farcry and many new games.

This is the MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum SLi which is the fastest SLi Chipset
*www.msicomputer.com/product/mb_image/MS-7100.jpg
*www.msicomputer.com/product/vga/vga_all_images/SLI_new.jpg

Just take a look at the 2 PCI-E X16 Slots.

I hope its clear now


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 20, 2005)

The problem that i see with this board is that assume i have two graphics cards working in SLi mode then there are no empty pci-e slots to take on the new high data rate cards say a hardware raid(not the silicon image ones) card . In this fiels the asus sli board has an edge as it has two pcie x 1 connectors . Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## prankzter (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks  for the info guys... but i need to know the cost of Xpress 200 mobo .... i am in pune..


----------



## quad master (Feb 20, 2005)

ya i too feel that the MSI mobo is lacking the PCI-E x1 slot.

But the ASUS Mobo also has the same problem eventhough it has
2 PCI-E x1  slots but they are between the 2 PCI-E x16 slots.

1 PCI-E x1 slot is occupied by the GPU Fan

Take a look @ ASUS A8N Sli Deluxe Mobo
*www.asus.com/products/mb/socket939/a8nsli-d/a8nsli-d_l.jpg


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

If there are 2 PCIe 16X slots , then is it a necessity that I plug two graphics cards into them only.So until then one slot is a waste.I herard that it was possible to plug in other PCIe cards less than 8X into one slot while one slot is populated with a graphics card.Is this true ? Sorry if am wrong and correct me too.

Aparajith .S


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

If there are 2 PCIe 16X slots , then is it a necessity that I plug two graphics cards into them only.So until then one slot is a waste.I herard that it was possible to plug in other PCIe cards less than 8X into one slot while one slot is populated with a graphics card.Is this true ? Sorry if am wrong and correct me too.

Aparajith .S


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

If there are 2 PCIe 16X slots , then is it a necessity that I plug two graphics cards into them only.So until then one slot is a waste.I herard that it was possible to plug in other PCIe cards less than 8X into one slot while one slot is populated with a graphics card.Is this true ? Sorry if am wrong and correct me too.

Aparajith .S


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 21, 2005)

You are right if you do not use the SLi feature the other slot can be used as a normal X8 slot.


----------



## darklord (Feb 21, 2005)

When you put single card,the card works @ 16X whereas if you enable SLI by putting 2 cards then each works @ 8X.
You can use 1 card at a time also.

I guess you can install other PCIe cards in the other 16X slot.Not sure though


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Feb 21, 2005)

The correct thing is as under 
two graphics cards both slots work in x8 and one graphics card  only then the slot with the card works on 16x and the other is 1x only
Quote from the asus web site:-
 2 x PCI Express x16 slot 
*SLI mode : x8 , x8
*Default(Single VGA) mode : x16, x1
- 2 x PCI Express x1
- 3 x PCI


----------



## enoonmai (Feb 21, 2005)

I wonder how many people here will actually go in for this. How many people here have SLI systems anyway?


----------



## Aparajith (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi dudes,

Is it possible to populate one PCIe 16X slot with a graphics card and the other with any other PCIe card of lower rating say 1X or 2X ?


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 21, 2005)

Aparajith said:
			
		

> Hi dudes,
> 
> Is it possible to populate one PCIe 16X slot with a graphics card and the other with any other PCIe card of lower rating say 1X or 2X ?



Are you talking about a graphics card or any other pci-e card(for the 2nd slot) ........


----------



## darklord (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes it is possible to put in say a PCIe modem or sound card which are 1X in the other PCIe 16X slot meant for SLi


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 21, 2005)

but wht a waste of x16 slot

y do these manufacturers keep more space between the slots

whts the use putting 2 1x slots between the 16x slots
both wod get covered for sure with even descent cards

and all tht is left later is 2 PCI 32 bit slots out of which one wod go with the sound-card, tv-tuner, and modems

so no upgrade possible

dont u think there shld be one standard layout

i saw some where the 1x slot were at the top even above the pci-e slot and one in where it was at the bottom


----------



## Indrajeet5 (Feb 24, 2005)

enoonmai said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people here will actually go in for this. How many people here have SLI systems anyway?



I wonder it too   

As A8n SLi was the only PCie 939 board available here in INDIA , many had to go for it.

Anyways Sli is a good option considering future upgradability. So for now go for single 6600gt/6800gt and later when prices drop further and more games support Sli then go for another one.


----------

